# ****-pop Lure Project



## Scott

Okay - about to start a new lure project. Hunting season is over and I'm in the "between-time". Last project was a good idea with bad results. So, I'm going back to basics and going to try and improve on an old idea. 

I am going to create a "vented" **** pop. It will have rattles - stainless steel BB's - from goose shotgun shells - in the body but will have vents in the body to make water go through the body as you troll and force the BBs to rattle around. Also, I am going to extend out the body so that the soft plastic tail can go "inside" the body of the ****-pop. The head will be lead, the body will be made out of copper tubing. So the BBs really rattle around more.

I'll post protype construction as I move forward.


----------



## Animal Chris

Hey Scott, Visit with Tarpon Tom, I think he has some prototypes like you are describing. I'll look in my stash, I may have one, too.


----------



## Catch 22

Remember to add a very generous amount of Bondo! This will make it seem more like the the original ones from across the river. Leave the barbs on the hook.


----------



## Scott

Animal Chris said:


> Hey Scott, Visit with Tarpon Tom, I think he has some prototypes like you are describing. I'll look in my stash, I may have one, too.


These are very similar to what **** created in the original **** pop but the venting will be very very different as will the type and size of BBs used as well as the ability to recess the body.

Sorry, Charlie, no bondo on these. Maybe some 5200 but no bondo. Always barbs!!!


----------



## Trout Laguna

Can't wait to see this!!


----------



## CaptBrad

Sounds interesting.Can't wait to see your progress.


----------



## Brent

I think the vent should go behind a big chartreuse rubber skirt...:wink:


----------



## Scott

Only in places like Key West, South Beach, Montrose and San Fransisco...


----------



## Catch 22

*Uncalled for..............*

The comments from Brent about the placement and selection of the skirt were uncalled for and out of place. Is he going to be at the gathering on Saturday? If so, this would be the place for him to bring up suggestions about lures.


----------



## Scott

Ol' Brent was making an inside joke that probably only he, Farley and I know about. Years ago he showed up with one of those old "Texas style" ****-pops made years ago with the little pink rubber skirt on the nose of the lead head. It had a funny little spike and the skirt attached to it. I teased him about it and told him it looked.... well, "gay"... so that started the whole thing. No offense intended to anyway.... don't want to be politically incorrect... but it just looked goofy and I teased him about it without end.... so, now its not an inside joke anymore.


----------



## Catch 22

Those were the **** Pops may by Terminator. I have one and do not feel that it should be the object of riducule. Mine has the spike just like Brent's.


----------



## Brent

:texasflag"Texas Term-Pops": Adored and revered by skirt chasers everywhere (not to include places like Key West, South Beach, Montrose and San Fransisco....I can't speak for them). :cheers:

Charles...I will restrict further lure suggestions to the gathering. It will involve ideas about shad, shark research, genetic engineering, and stuff like that, and I apologize for the breach of protocol. What this board needs is a good moderator to better protects us such outburst. :smile:

I also apologize for highjacking Scott's thread about his new lure project. I predict that when he is finished with it we will all be clammering to get our hands on one or two (even if it doesn't have a skirt), but I don't think we need to worry. From what I have been reading in the media, there is a season's supply for every Texas tarpon angler included in the new stimulus package. It's gonna be a "Scott-Pop" in every pot, and an umbrella in every boat!!! :texasflag


----------



## Trouthappy

Hey, is Tarpon Tom the Tom Gibson who caught so many records?
Is he still in Nassau Bay? We put him on a tarpon or two in 
POC a dozen years ago. I wrote about our POC tarpon years 
in the March issue of Texas Sporting Journal. Sam Caldwell
did a new tarpon painting for that article. Also tracked down
Dave Sullivan of Corpus Christi for the article, who got us started 
on POC tarpon in 1989. Next thing you know, poof! We're living
in POC for five years and hammering on the tarpon with seldom
another boat in sight.


----------



## Animal Chris

Yes, he still does. He's currently in Angola (the West African country, not the Louisiana Prison) in search of the elusive 300 pounder. I still have a that issue of TSJ.


----------



## Trouthappy

How long is Tom in Angola? That's an expensive area to fish.
He said Gabon was as expensive as Tokyo. Lots of hungry mouths
to feed over there, but maybe a 300-pound tarpon can bust out
of any gillnet ever made. Tom gave me some Magnum Rapalas in 1989,
each rigged with one of his big circle hooks. I hooked my first Texas tarpon 
on one, an orange plug soon thrown loose. But the tarpon stayed on the
hook until after dark, then spooled the reel. A big fish. Dave Sullivan says
its all **** Pop fishing now, in 25 to 50 feet of water. I will return there
in August to fish with him...


----------



## Tarponchaser

Brent,

We are just a like but diffent. Contrary To Ordinary..... I am Ordinarally Contrary.

TarponChaser


----------



## Titus Bass

Scott said:


> I teased him about it and told him it looked.... well, "gay"... so that started the whole thing. No offense intended to anyway.... don't want to be politically incorrect... but it just looked goofy and I teased him about it without end.... so, now its not an inside joke anymore.


Now you gone and done it!...not only will PETA be after us but Rosie O'Fat-a** too......


----------



## Animal Chris

Titus Bass said:


> Now you gone and done it!...not only will PETA be after us but Rosie O'Fat-a** too......


Not to mention Sean Milk.


----------



## Brent

Tarponchaser said:


> Brent,
> 
> We are just a like but diffent. Contrary To Ordinary..... I am Ordinarally Contrary.
> 
> TarponChaser


If I continue on the same track, I will be able to make both claims in the near future....

I heard you got "recruited"....Did you put that in your resume???


----------



## Brent

I think a modified version of this is going to be the next "hot" tarpon lure. But it might need a skirt.....
*
*
*
*


----------

